# Paph. delenatii fma. album 'Snowflake' (x self)



## Kramer Chids (Jul 26, 2012)

So I ordered a compot of Paph. delenatii fma. album 'Snowflake' (x self) from Tom Kalina at Fox Valley Orchids. 

For all of you that already know Tom you know his communication is awesome, we traded emails through this hot weather and shipping.

Well the compot arrived today and I have to say I'm glad I opened the package when my kids weren't around because I said quite loudly "HOLY CRAP!" when I saw this compot. I'm still in shock. These are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!

The biggest one is 4" across and there are over 30 in there. I will keep this updated as they grow.

WOW!!! :drool:


----------



## physiognomy (Jul 26, 2012)

That is a very nice compot, Todd! Thanks for sharing your experience with Tom. I see more of his plants shipping to Denver in the near future.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 26, 2012)

Way better than the other flask you posted. Looks good.


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2012)

those are some very high quality looking seedlings.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Jul 26, 2012)

Justin - They are VERY high quality. Some of the best I have ever seen.

Eggshells - I had a chat with those other seedlings..."This is what you will all grow up to look like. Pay attention."


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Those are some healthy plants! Awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice looking seedlings. Tom is a good supplier, although after the first few times I went by his place I was sure he didn't exist!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 26, 2012)

Looking great, good luck !!!! Jean


----------

